# How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## morpheus69s (Dec 2, 2012)

xRedDroidx said:


> Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone
> Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
> There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Click to collapse



Same thing here, I bought mine in Germany. I've been searching for hour and hours but nothing. I think that's because this model is in some minor percentage of production just for specified areas. But maybe we'll get lucky next year


----------



## kelixda (Dec 2, 2012)

hello I would like to do to root my huawei U8825-1, some good soul can help us?
Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## pasquiNello (Dec 3, 2012)

xRedDroidx said:


> Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone
> Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
> There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Click to collapse



Here the same!!!


----------



## artic80 (Dec 3, 2012)

morpheus69s said:


> Same thing here, I bought mine in Germany. I've been searching for hour and hours but nothing. I think that's because this model is in some minor percentage of production just for specified areas. But maybe we'll get lucky next year

Click to collapse



I think the same thing, device is not yet present on http://www.huaweidevice.com/
We only can wait


----------



## mrjonnyrock (Dec 4, 2012)

check it out - all at your own risk 

How to Root


----------



## kelixda (Dec 4, 2012)

Does not work it is the root for U8825D 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrjonnyrock (Dec 4, 2012)

sorry, he had an update and thought it included the -1 

i am looking at getting this phone, but only if i can root out the box.


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 6, 2012)

morpheus69s said:


> Same thing here, I bought mine in Germany. I've been searching for hour and hours but nothing. I think that's because this model is in some minor percentage of production just for specified areas. But maybe we'll get lucky next year

Click to collapse



I thought that the model U8825D was the dual sim and our model was the mono sim.Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## morpheus69s (Dec 6, 2012)

xRedDroidx said:


> I thought that the model U8825D was the dual sim and our model was the mono sim.Maybe I'm wrong.

Click to collapse



That's true but that is just what I've said...since now, I think that mono sim model (U8825-1) is just for some european markets like Germany, Italy, UK  France. Here in Croatia we don't even have it in the stores. But elswhere (China, Taiwan, and similar countries) there's just dual sim model on offer. So we'll see in the future, but I don't have any high hopes about unlocking the bootloader and finally, rooting


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 15, 2012)

New system update is out, version B942, 80 mb.


----------



## weissgold (Dec 15, 2012)

Changelog?
How can I install it?
Online Update through phone doesn't find update.


----------



## -freedroid- (Dec 17, 2012)

Is there a link to the new B942 build?


----------



## wulli19 (Dec 17, 2012)

xRedDroidx said:


> New system update is out, version B942, 80 mb.

Click to collapse



Share with us!


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 18, 2012)

-freedroid- said:


> Is there a link to the new B942 build?

Click to collapse



Download directly from your phone, go in system settings/about phone/online update.If you don't find anything maybe is because your phone is already updated.You should have B942 in the build number.
So, any hope now to see the root thanks to this update?


----------



## blaupunk (Dec 18, 2012)

xRedDroidx said:


> Download directly from your phone, go in system settings/about phone/online update.If you don't find anything maybe is because your phone is already updated.You should have B942 in the build number.
> So, any hope now to see the root thanks to this update?

Click to collapse



My phone, a U8825-1 bought in Germany, has the a b939 in the build number and the updater tells me that no updates are found :/ Oh well. 

BTW, this is really a nice phone! Like everything from the handsome design to the good camera. I'm blown away for what I got for the price. I really hope some of the grand modders fall in love with it as I have, so we will see some good hacks and mods


----------



## ale.zak91 (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there news about the root?

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Note
^_^


----------



## weissgold (Dec 25, 2012)

ale.zak91 said:


> Is there news about the root?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Galaxy Note
> ^_^

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. I didn't find anything yet.
If the U8825-1 isn't listed here http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwide/servicePolicy.do?method=preUnlock
there is no chance of unlocking the bootloader at the moment.


----------



## ljose7 (Dec 31, 2012)

any news or updates??


----------



## emraan143 (Jan 5, 2013)

*u8825-1*

hello friend,how to root huawei u8825-1?its cant unlockbootloader.


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## crascer (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys. I found how to get to recovery to upload any file update.zip to the root make ... at this time I could not create this file and ask for help to you being available to release the method to get to recovery only to someone willing to work with me to get to the root procedure.
It also need not require any code to huawei to get to recovery.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Jan 7, 2013)

Please tell me how to get to the recovery  i will try to help though I am also not sure how to creat the root zip file :/ but still telling us how to get to recovery will be quite beneficial


----------



## crascer (Jan 7, 2013)

go to the settings disables the Quick Launch you find info on the phone.
then turn on while holding the volume up and here's recovery.
Now from here I think you will be able to load the update.zip file to the root?

--------- 

italian:
vai in impostazioni disattiva avvio veloce lo trovi sopra info del telefono.
poi accendi tenendo premuto il volume su ed ecco la recovery.
ora da qui penso che si riesca a caricare il file update.zip per il root?


----------



## JobSup (Jan 8, 2013)

I am also looking for a way to root the Ascend G330 (U8825-1 the European model, not the -D which can be done already). I have contacted Huawai for an bootloader unlock code by email. Still watiting for an answer.


----------



## rogerbraun (Jan 8, 2013)

crascer said:


> go to the settings disables the Quick Launch you find info on the phone.
> then turn on while holding the volume up and here's recovery.
> Now from here I think you will be able to load the update.zip file to the root?

Click to collapse



Sadly, you can only flash signed update files from this recovery.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Jan 8, 2013)

hey a off-topic question... is led notification light behind the front speaker grill?? cause in my case it is n it doesnt look good :/


----------



## tarattata (Jan 8, 2013)

I also requested the unlock code by email but no reply


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Jan 9, 2013)

well tried fastboot oem unlock without the code  doesnt work :/


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 9, 2013)

*U8825-1 root*

Huawei U 8825-1 can root with the following method.
download 8825-1dload.rar
when extract it you'll get dload folder.
copy it to phone's SD card.
Power off phone.
Press (volume up + volume down +power) together and phone'll be updated.
after reboot, you can root with unlockroot.
This file is created by developer from Myanmar.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Jan 9, 2013)

i dont think w can flash this file without unlocking the bootloader.... btw whats the source of this file?? from where did u get it?


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 9, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> i dont think w can flash this file without unlocking the bootloader.... btw whats the source of this file?? from where did u get it?

Click to collapse



Did u try it?
I already tested it n work.


----------



## rogerbraun (Jan 9, 2013)

kyawzaw said:


> Huawei U 8825-1 can root with the following method.
> download 8825-1dload.rar
> when extract it you'll get dload folder.
> copy it to phone's SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can confirm that this works. Finally


----------



## redandr (Jan 9, 2013)

rogerbraun said:


> I can confirm that this works. Finally

Click to collapse



What do you mean with "finally"? Did this method really work flawlessly? What about the still locked bootloader?

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------




kyawzaw said:


> Huawei U 8825-1 can root with the following method.
> download 8825-1dload.rar
> when extract it you'll get dload folder.
> copy it to phone's SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the source of this file?

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




kyawzaw said:


> Did u try it?
> I already tested it n work.

Click to collapse



Would you be so kind to post some screenshots from SU apps on your now rooted phone?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well i also confirm that this method works  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH first milestone reached huawei ascend g330 is now rootable


----------



## weissgold (Jan 9, 2013)

Doesn't work for me - my screen just gets pink.
Then I have to remove battery to reboot.

Once again the question to kyawzaw:
What is the source of this file?


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 10, 2013)

weissgold said:


> Doesn't work for me - my screen just gets pink.
> Then I have to remove battery to reboot.
> Once again the question to kyawzaw:
> What is the source of this file?

Click to collapse



extract rar file n you'll get dload folder.
There is a file UPDATE.APP in dload folder.
you must copy dload folder to root of SD card.


This file is created by developer from Myanmar.


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 10, 2013)

> Would you be so kind to post some screenshots from SU apps on your now rooted phone?
> Many thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Please see the attachment file.
u can see the device name and Mount R/W in Root Explore
that can active when device is rooted.


----------



## weissgold (Jan 10, 2013)

kyawzaw said:


> extract rar file n you'll get dload folder.
> There is a file UPDATE.APP in dload folder.
> you must copy dload folder to root of SD card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK
I disabled "Fast Boot" in Settings.
Copied folder "dload" with the update file in it to the root of SD-Card.
Shut down the phone.
Pressed the three Buttons Power VolumeUp VolumeDown at the same time.
Then I get a pink screeen.

Am I doing something wrong?
What happens if it works right?


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 10, 2013)

weissgold said:


> OK
> Am I doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



you should try like this.
format your sd card.
copy only dload folder with UPDATE.APP in it.
power off phone n press volume up +down first 
then press power.


----------



## weissgold (Jan 10, 2013)

kyawzaw said:


> you should try like this.
> format your sd card.
> copy only dload folder with UPDATE.APP in it.
> power off phone n press volume up +down first
> then press power.

Click to collapse



OK I'll give it a try.
What happens if it is OK?
Does it say something?


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## tarattata (Jan 10, 2013)

guys it works great finally our superuser


----------



## crascer (Jan 10, 2013)

Work 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## weissgold (Jan 10, 2013)

OK
I've copied the folder to the internal Storage Card.
Shut down the phone
Pushed the 3 buttons
Then it showes "installing update" and showed a green mark.

So the update installed OK

But root checker says "Not rooted".

What do I have to do next?


----------



## redandr (Jan 10, 2013)

weissgold said:


> OK
> I've copied the folder to the internal Storage Card.
> Shut down the phone
> Pushed the 3 buttons
> ...

Click to collapse



RTFM? 


> Press (volume up + volume down +power) together and phone'll be updated.
> after reboot, *you can root with unlockroot*.

Click to collapse


----------



## weissgold (Jan 10, 2013)

unlockroot from www.unlockroot.com?
Free or Pro Version?
V 3.3?

Sorry - I need advise


----------



## redandr (Jan 10, 2013)

weissgold said:


> unlockroot from www.unlockroot.com?
> Free or Pro Version?
> V 3.3?
> 
> Sorry - I need advise

Click to collapse



Yep, this one. Free.


----------



## weissgold (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for helping.
I'll give it a try when I'm back at home from work.

--------------------------------------

That did it!
Thanks to all for helping.
Root Checker says "rooted".

But another question.
The newly installed "eu.chainfire.supersu" keeps crashing the Huawei Launcher when i open it.
Is this normal?

--------------------------------------------------------

SuperSU automaticly installed an update.
No more crashes.

Perfect - Thank you!


----------



## robcon71 (Jan 10, 2013)

*BACKUP*



crascer said:


> Work
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ciao, hai installato anche clockworkmod per fare il backup?


----------



## tarattata (Jan 10, 2013)

guys I need the stock rom via fastboot to apply


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Jan 10, 2013)

Apply for what?? please be more specific


----------



## tarattata (Jan 10, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> Apply for what?? please be more specific

Click to collapse





my huawei u8825-1 crashed in the logo of ignition.
I would like to reinstall the stock rom
sorry for my bad englis

hhttp://forum.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## tarattata (Jan 10, 2013)

my huawei u8825-1 crashed in the logo of ignition.

I would like to reinstall the stock rom


help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


sorry for my bad englis


----------



## PrinceEndymion88 (Jan 10, 2013)

But this really work? Is there the possibility to have a bootloop or to damage the phone?


----------



## weissgold (Jan 10, 2013)

tarattata said:


> my huawei u8825-1 crashed in the logo of ignition.
> 
> I would like to reinstall the stock rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly did you do?
Try removing battery.


----------



## tarattata (Jan 10, 2013)

weissgold said:


> What exactly did you do?
> Try removing battery.

Click to collapse







I wanted to change the framework, the cell is locked in an unusual way I rebooted I did the factory reset but does not go I need the stock rom to be able to reinstall the whole system


----------



## weissgold (Jan 10, 2013)

tarattata said:


> I wanted to change the framework, the cell is locked in an unusual way I rebooted I did the factory reset but does not go I need the stock rom to be able to reinstall the whole system

Click to collapse



Sorry I can't help.
Anybody that can help?


----------



## tarattata (Jan 10, 2013)

I need the stock rom Dload 



help meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## weissgold (Jan 10, 2013)

tarattata said:


> I need the stock rom Dload
> 
> 
> 
> help meeeeeeeeeee

Click to collapse



Did you try HISuite?
It's a tool from Huawei to manage your phone.
You can download and install firmware with this program.
http://www.huaweidevice.com/resource/mini/201105239635/hi_suite_en/


----------



## tarattata (Jan 10, 2013)

weissgold said:


> Did you try HISuite?
> It's a tool from Huawei to manage your phone.
> You can download and install firmware with this program.
> http://www.huaweidevice.com/resource/mini/201105239635/hi_suite_en/

Click to collapse




does not work thanks


----------



## crascer (Jan 10, 2013)

kyawzaw said:


> Huawei U 8825-1 can root with the following method.
> download 8825-1dload.rar
> when extract it you'll get dload folder.
> copy it to phone's SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse




hey after the root I started to develop a verisone the CWM recovery for the terminal. But I can not dump of 'boot.img file recovery it the only things that I could have estrare system.ingo system.info.gz system.tar config.gz and checksum.md5. could you tell me how do I seguendoi following tutorial:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1866545
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1935162

I forgot the dump I run with romdump

----------------in italian--------------------------------------

hey dopo aver effettuato il root mi sono messo a sviluppare una verisone della CWM recovery per il terminale. Ma non riesco a fare il dump dell' file boot.img ne recovery le uniche cose che sono riuscito ad estrare sono system.ingo system.info.gz system.tar config.gz e il checksum.md5. sapresti dirmi come fare sto seguendoi seguenti tutorial:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1866545
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1935162


dimenticavo il dump l'ho eseguito con romdump


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you delete the default launcher?? if thats the case i just want to know that was usb debugging enables on your phone??


----------



## crascer (Jan 11, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> Did you delete the default launcher?? if thats the case i just want to know that was usb debugging enables on your phone??

Click to collapse



sorry but I did not understand


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Jan 11, 2013)

I am sorry i cant help you but if you tell me how to get that rom i will surely help you


----------



## hANGhOHN! (Jan 12, 2013)

*Huawei U 8825-1 root*

it works perfekt! 

THX :good:

:fingers-crossed:

greetz hANGhOHN!



kyawzaw said:


> Huawei U 8825-1 can root with the following method.
> download 8825-1dload.rar
> when extract it you'll get dload folder.
> copy it to phone's SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## morpheus69s (Jan 14, 2013)

*Rooted!*

I can verify that this method works.  Tnx, man 



kyawzaw said:


> Huawei U 8825-1 can root with the following method.
> download 8825-1dload.rar
> when extract it you'll get dload folder.
> copy it to phone's SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Zayar Aung (Jan 15, 2013)

xRedDroidx said:


> Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone
> Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
> There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Click to collapse



Two kinds of HUAWEI U8825-1. Some can Root but some can't Root.
If change Kernel, We can root to can't root device. 
NOTICE:
But in some device, if we change Kernel that cause of damage __
>> frequently rebooting
>> IMEI can be loose but we can use phone call
Be carefully that's for only HUAWEI U8825-1 can't root device
Normal U8825-1 can root unlockroot_v3.0 Tool
Not for U8825D
Download necessary file:
           mediafire.com/?5gy7wasjzb5azbp
           mediafire.com/?d1l1om7ls3lvgkk

(1) Extract U8825-1 Kernel dload.zip. Copy dload folder to formatted SD Card. Insert SD Card to Device.
(2) Press together Volume up+ Volume down+ Power, device will update and reboot.
(3) Extract unlockrootsetup.zip and Install unlockroot_v3.0_offline_Installer.exe.
(4) Make sure your device USB Debugging on Setting>>{ } Developer options>>USB debugging.
     Run unlockroot_v3.0_offline_Installer.exe and ROOT.
Sorry about Spelling.

*
All friends;
All of my software knowledge posts are merely sharing. All posts have been tested. Especially, I earn with mobile HARDWARE repairing about more than five years. I m Myanmar and live in Ancient City Bagan-Nyaung Oo.
Thanks All Members & Friends*


----------



## prometeo1973 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Zayar Aung,

thanks for your advice, much appreciated.

Could you please elaborate on where this kernel comes from? Is it compiled from sources? Does it come from another device? Is there the kernel source around?


----------



## kyaw kyarr (Jan 16, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> i dont think w can flash this file without unlocking the bootloader.... btw whats the source of this file?? from where did u get it?

Click to collapse



Hay man are you impression down on our myanmar developers? Even our developers from Myanmar can bypass Huawei locked bootloader.
It's means they don't request any unlock code , they can bypass lock and can root it on U8825D. you can use above dload file on U8825-1.
U8825-1 does't lock bootloader


----------



## predator17 (Jan 16, 2013)

kyaw kyarr said:


> Hay man are you impression down on our myanmar developers? Even our developers from Myanmar can bypass Huawei locked bootloader.
> It's means they don't request any unlock code , they can bypass lock and can root it on U8825D. you can use above dload file on U8825-1.
> U8825-1 does't lock bootloader

Click to collapse




(bootloader)    
*******************************************
(bootloader)     Bootloader Lock State: LOCKED

(bootloader)     System State: OK
(bootloader)     Bootloader Version: 001.001.000
(bootloader)    
*******************************************
OKAY [  0.006s]
finished. total time: 0.006s

It is locked.
I can't understand why can we flash...


----------



## prometeo1973 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi kyaw kyarr,

I really appreciate the work of anybody trying to work around the blocks of this great deice. I just wonder thou, if it is possible to get a bit more information from your fellow developers in Myanmar.

Apparently, the file included in your dload package, uses a different kernel exploit than those mostly used. It might therefore be a "un-patched" exploit in the factory kernel.

Is it possible to know if it actually uses an un-patched exploit? What's its mechanism, in case?

Thanks for your help!



kyaw kyarr said:


> Hay man are you impression down on our myanmar developers? Even our developers from Myanmar can bypass Huawei locked bootloader.
> It's means they don't request any unlock code , they can bypass lock and can root it on U8825D. you can use above dload file on U8825-1.
> U8825-1 does't lock bootloader

Click to collapse


----------



## heavp (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello everybody. I just bought this device and followed the indicated procedure, in order to root the phone. The problem is: everythin seems to work just fine, but the process of gaining root access takes forever, and in the end the application requesting it will give up without the permission.
I tried also to solve the situation by updating superuser through google play market. That didn't solve anything at all.

Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 23, 2013)

heavp said:


> Hello everybody. I just bought this device and followed the indicated procedure, in order to root the phone. The problem is: everythin seems to work just fine, but the process of gaining root access takes forever, and in the end the application requesting it will give up without the permission.
> I tried also to solve the situation by updating superuser through google play market. That didn't solve anything at all.
> Thanks for your help so far!

Click to collapse



I think, your phone is not rooted.
Unroot with unlockroot 3.1 software and root again.


----------



## heavp (Jan 23, 2013)

I tried the procedure again and, after an upgrade of the "superSU" application, I can confirm that the method works: I am now happily rooted! Thank you very much!

(What's with the superSU thing? Wasn't it supposed to be called superuser?) 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Jan 24, 2013)

*Rooting without UnlockRoot*

Hi,

    If you're on a Linux box (like me), or if you can't use UnlockRoot for some other reason, this ought to get your Huawei U8825-1 rooted. The first stage is basically the same as the method posted above, but the third stage involves copying over the su and busybox binaries and SuperSU apk over to the Android filesystem manually, using _adb_ - Android Debug Bridge.

Stage 1 - I'm not very certain what exactly this first part does, but without this, _adb remount_ fails in the third stage:

Download the dload.tar.bz2 or dload.rar, whichever is convenient to extract, and extract it to your microSD card, it should contain only UPDATE.APP.
Disable fastboot (Settings -> Fast boot (OFF)), and power off your phone.
Press Vol Down, Vol Up and Power at the same time, and let it update. If you get a pink screen, you may have extracted dload.rar to the phone's ROM instead, copy it over to the microSD.
After updating is complete, the device will reboot normally.

Stage 2 - Desktop preparations:

Install adb on your computer. (For Arch Linux, it is available on AUR.)
Download justroot.tar.bz2 or justroot.zip, again as per convenience, and extract it to any convenient path, say /home/user/rooting/, and _cd_ into the directory where it was extracted with your terminal emulator.
Connect the phone to the system with a USB cable, and enable USB debugging (Settings -> Developer options -> USB Debugging [ON]).
Ensure that the phone is detected - _adb devices_ should return something similar to this:

```
$ adb devices
List of devices attached 
0C37DCB0785E	device
```


Stage 3 - Copying over the binaries, installing SuperSU and setting up permissions:

Run these commands while you're _cd_'d into the path where justroot was extracted:

```
adb remount
adb push su /system/xbin/su
adb push busybox /system/xbin/busybox
adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
adb shell "chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su"
adb shell "chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su"
adb shell "chmod 655 /system/app/Superuser.apk"
adb shell "chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox"
adb reboot
```

That should restart the phone, and now try Root Checker or something similar to ensure that it has worked.

This should get you a rooted Huawei U8825-1.

The md5 hashes of the files used:

```
298449665f3444e632d76c7c37fbeaa3  dload/UPDATE.APP
c8dd9f72df97b180dc92702611ab3492  ./su
26d429e0541c42684225a880dc331053  ./busybox
eb957019df5bf6261dc0a862605def7f  ./Superuser.apk
```

PS: I didn't discover/work these steps out - I found them on a German forum and had a hard time figuring out Google's transliterated German correctly - now you won't! The dload.rar is same as the one posted above, and justroot.zip is from the German forum, dload.tar.bz2 and justroot.tar.bz2 are just the above files repackaged for Linux users' convenience.


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 25, 2013)

If someone have U8825-1 firmware dload file, share please.
Thanks.


----------



## SgrA (Jan 26, 2013)

kyawzaw said:


> If someone have U8825-1 firmware dload file, share please.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



The file is already attached in my post just above yours - download it from there.


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 26, 2013)

I mean stock rom dload file. Not modify one.
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xals1997 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Recovery CWM*

I have my u8825-1 rooted :fingers-crossed:. Anyone know how to install cwm recovery on huawei u8825-1 to install ROMs like CyanogenMod, MIUI... ?


----------



## heavp (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh I wish it was possible right now, but, if I got it right, until they let you unlock your bootloader it won't happen. The fact is: the bootloader is password-protected on our phone, and right now you can't install cwm without risking a soft brick.
And, since right now I think there also is no firmware recovery tool, I believe we are stuck with the original recovery and the original firmware...
That's sad, I know...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## calhaus (Jan 30, 2013)

heavp said:


> Oh I wish it was possible right now, but, if I got it right, until they let you unlock your bootloader it won't happen. The fact is: the bootloader is password-protected on our phone, and right now you can't install cwm without risking a soft brick.
> And, since right now I think there also is no firmware recovery tool, I believe we are stuck with the original recovery and the original firmware...
> That's sad, I know...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



True. I send them an email and i got this:
"Dear Customer,
Thank you for contacting Huawei device.
Sorry about we also haven’t the detail time when will released the Bootloader unlock code for U8825-1.
And you also can’t apply it via the E-mail now.
Because we also didn’t have this unlock code for U8825-1.
Once again thank you for contacting Huawei device.
Best Regards.
Huawei Device Customer Care Team."

So we have to wait, dunno for how long. :/

If you guys want to try doing the same, and maybe they fell the pressure to post also fw, kernel and updates for this model in the website, the emalil is: [email protected]

P.S. I really don't get it why they only have the unlock option for the dual sim, i bet they are really similar.


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## Kethvin82 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Huawei's reply*

Hello,

I'm also the owner of one of these U8825-1, and I've following this discussion around the device.
I mailed Huawei just like the previous poster about the unlocking of the bootloader and this is what I sent and got:



> Hello,
> 
> I am the owner of a Huawei Ascend G330 (U8825-1) since the end of December 2012. This is my first smartphone after 5 years with a featurephone that served me quite well, and I had high hopes when buying the G330, to keep this satisfaction going.
> I do think it's a great phone, especially in the quality/price relation, and I do believe I made a smart buy. Now, I want to make the most out of my phone, and for that, the unlock of the bootloader is required.
> ...

Click to collapse



And got this reply:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Huawei device.
> Sorry about took this trouble to you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyway, this just looks like one more pre-formated answer, meaning we keep ourselves in the dark a while longer about the possibility of getting our devices unlocked and the chance to get custom roms.

One more thing, someone was asking before about the original files of the device. I still haven't rooted mine, so if anyone can tell me how to dump that info to my PC, I'll upload it for you.


----------



## shiju1001 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Installation error*



kyawzaw said:


> Huawei U 8825-1 can root with the following method.
> download 8825-1dload.rar
> when extract it you'll get dload folder.
> copy it to phone's SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse



When i install the update it shows following error message!

"install / sdcard
update package's extname error
e: ota _pre_update error
installation aborted"

What is the problem?


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bad news guys 
HuaweiDevice (@HuaweiDevice) tweetou às 6:29 Antes do meio-dia on sex, Fev 01, 2013: 
@ljose7 Hi. We have no plans for Ascend G330 JB. Please reset to factory default if your device is Lag. Or send it to ASC to fix it. Thanks. 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Huawei's Reply*

Hello,

I mailed Huawei asking about the bootloader unlock code and got the same reply as above:



> Dear Customer,
> Thank you for contacting Huawei device.
> Sorry about we didn’t released the Bootloader unlock code for U8825-1 now.
> But we has recorded and will retell your needs to our correlative department.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it possible to crack the bootloader's password? Or is remaining at Huawei's mercy the only choice?


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 3, 2013)

So the only way we could get Jellybean is that we get the kernel source... So is that possible. I checked huawei website and though they posted kernel sources of many smartphones, few phones were left abandoned :/ so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## SgrA (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bootloader...?*

I'm new to the Android platform, the G330 being my first smartphone, but if the bootloader is locked, how exactly did we use the dload/UPDATE.APP above? Could we flash custom ROMs in a similar manner - the root of the question being, is the bootloader really locked? Alright, this might be a dumb question, given that _fastboot oem get-bootinfo_ clearly states that it is.



> So the only way we could get Jellybean is that we get the kernel source...

Click to collapse



Is it possible to install JB without the bootloader password? As I understand it, JB would be a custom ROM, so I think it would need an unlocked bootloader too? Correct me if I'm wrong. 

Lastly, is there any documentation/reference available on the UPDATE.APP itself - how it is created, or the contents?


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 3, 2013)

The update file was created by a myanmar developer. Actually the file spoofs all security checks. Secondly the bootloader password will be no doubt provided by the huawei sooner or later so its not a thing to worry about. the main thing is kernel source


----------



## nandong (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello guys.I just rooted my U8825-1.Now it will become more interesting. 
Very simple. Cheers


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well i asked them about the bootloader unlock code and krnel sources... fortunately got a sort of positive reply from them.. lets see

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Feb 8, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> Well i asked them about the bootloader unlock code and krnel sources... fortunately got a sort of positive reply from them.. lets see

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'm rather excited to see their reply!  Could you post it here, please?


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually its just on their FB page "Huawei Device".

My Post 
"Since you have no plans to update huawei u8825-1 to JB or provide any type of update please release its kernel and the unlock code for bootloader so that we can develop roms for it ourselves!!!"

Their Reply
"Hi. Your requirement has been transferred to our team to start the procedure of adding it. And it will take several weeks since the Chinese new year holiday is coming. Thanks."


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 10, 2013)

HuaweiDevice 
@ljose7 Hi. We have no plans for Ascend G330 JB Thanks.


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 10, 2013)

ok my g330 dont boot he stucks on huawei logo need help 
someone can provide me the system folder or the stockfirmware pls


----------



## Kethvin82 (Feb 11, 2013)

ljose7 said:


> ok my g330 dont boot he stucks on huawei logo need help
> someone can provide me the system folder or the stockfirmware pls

Click to collapse



My G330 is still stock so I may be able to help you if you or anyone else tells me how to get a copy of the firmware to my PC.


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 11, 2013)

you can use adb to pull system folder and i can fix my device with a stock system folder 
it was some script that brick my device


----------



## Kethvin82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Very well, I'll try that out, but I'll only be able to do that when I'm home, and that will only be tomorrow afternoon, GMT.
Btw, I believe we are posting from the same country.


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 11, 2013)

i live in portugal btw ty for help


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am uploading the system folder. I have rooted my device and disabled many apps (huawei bloatwares) . I havent deleted any of the app as such 
but due to slow internet connection it will take some time  It will be ready by 3 hours from now  Link will be posted in this post only.

EDIT

http://www.4shared.com/archive/A3MzuKpt/khan.html

heres the link its compresd. Download Khan.7z which is the whole system folder.


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 13, 2013)

thank you mate i hope i can fix my device 
thank you


----------



## kyawzaw (Feb 14, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> I am uploading the system folder.
> http://www.4shared.com/archive/A3MzuKpt/khan.html
> heres the link its compresd. Download Khan.7z which is the whole system folder.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your file.
And I would like to know how can you extract system folder from ph:?
Can you teach me how to do or show me the link to read?
Thanks.


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 14, 2013)

You will require ADB for that .
follow this tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20214678&postcount=1
Now once you got your ADB ready folow these steps:

1.Connect you device to computer and make sure USB debugging is enabled
2.open ADB and type the command

adb pull /system <pathyouwanttosaveto>

Like for example in this case I did

adb pull /system c:\khan


----------



## tarattata (Feb 14, 2013)

*R: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=43tEcoQ7dMc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=43tEcoQ7dMc&gl=IT. 

Hehehehehe

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

Firmware U8825-1 italy Wind 

Hehehe


https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xRedDroidx (Feb 14, 2013)

tarattata said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=43tEcoQ7dMc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=43tEcoQ7dMc&gl=IT.
> 
> Hehehehehe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great news here, added to the first post!


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 14, 2013)

AWESOME!!! so is there any way to modify this thing a bit?? and cant we change the splash logo?


----------



## SgrA (Feb 15, 2013)

Does this UPDATE.APP update the firmware TO B942? I'm wondering because mine came with B944.


----------



## weissgold (Feb 15, 2013)

Please - I need some help.
I installed some Beats Audio driver from Play-Store.
Now my U8825-1 gets stuck on the Huawei-Logo while booting.

What can I do?
I did not made a backup before (stupid - I know).

How can I flash the firmware and where can I get it?


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 15, 2013)

first post italian firmware xD


----------



## weissgold (Feb 15, 2013)

OK - the UPDATE.APK
But how can I install it when I get stuck on the Huawei Logo?


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 15, 2013)

update.app ? create a folder named dload and put the update.app inside sd card (prefered format sd before) then turn off the phone and wait 5 sec the press vol - vol + and power on (all the same time) and w8 XD good luck


----------



## weissgold (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot.

Right now I'm downloading.
I have a slow internet connection here.

Is this Update.apk a stock rom or a modified one?


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 15, 2013)

a stock rom from italy

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

update.app is not a apk


----------



## weissgold (Feb 15, 2013)

ljose7 said:


> a stock rom from italy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------
> 
> update.app is not a apk

Click to collapse



OK - I understand.
Without you I had no chance to get my phone back working.
:good:


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 15, 2013)

i already instaled it an it works great


----------



## weissgold (Feb 15, 2013)

Does it have another bootlogo?
I mean - not the Huawei one?


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey a question
does anyone else face the ghosting issue while playin dead trigger?
 because i do. and I am also not able to play any HD video too  i have to use CPU rendering and the video gets slow and laggy i need help plz...

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 15, 2013)

weissgold said:


> Does it have another bootlogo?
> I mean - not the Huawei one?

Click to collapse



 yap but works great


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 15, 2013)

guys is there anyway to extract the contents of the .app file? so that we can modify few contents?

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Feb 15, 2013)

*UPDATE.APP*

I haven't downloaded the file yet, but could it be some standard filesystem like ext or vfat, or yaffs? The UDPATE.APP used for rooting (the 5.2 MB file) didn't mount as an ext3 or ext4 or vfat, nor was unyaffs able to extract it. 

As for the Beats Audio installer on Google Play, I think it blew out my front speaker because it happened shortly after I installed a Beats update. HTC drivers for Huawei hardware doesn't sound like a good idea in hindsight. Also, uninstalling them was tricky, had a hard time getting that done.

@lordfarhan40: I had (or so I think, I didn't notice any significant improvement, but I'm not really a games person) recently disabled CPU rendering. See this thread, though: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1877183


----------



## SgrA (Feb 15, 2013)

*Uninstalling Beats Audio*

If you need to uninstall Beats, use the uninstaller to uninstall Beats Audio. For me, a large number of files were left over after the uninstaller was done with its thing. I used _find_ from BusyBox to locate the files based on modification times, right after installing Beats using the installer, and then uninstalling it. These were the files that the uninstaller failed to remove, according to modification times. I tried to contact Motion Coding to confirm with them about this list, but no response from them.


```
/system/bin/sound8960
/system/etc/AudioFilter.csv
/system/etc/init.d/Beats
/system/etc/init.d/RockoDev
/system/etc/AudioBTID.csv
/system/etc/AudioFilterPlatform.csv
/system/etc/AudioFilterProduct.csv
/system/etc/AutoVolumeControl.txt
/system/etc/aeqcoe.txt
/system/etc/basimage_gec_bt.bin
/system/etc/basimage_ibeats_pro.bin
/system/etc/basimage_ibeats_studio.bin
/system/etc/dynimage_gec_bt.bin
/system/etc/dynimage_ibeats_pro.bin
/system/etc/dynimage_ibeats_studio.bin
/system/etc/eqfilter.txt
/system/etc/lmfilter.txt
/system/etc/peqimage_gec_bt.bin
/system/etc/peqimage_ibeats_pro.bin
/system/etc/peqimage_ibeats_studio.bin
/system/etc/situation.txt
/system/etc/soundbooster.txt
/system/etc/stream_earpiece.txt
/system/etc/stream_headset.txt
/system/etc/stream_speaker.txt
/system/lib/libaudioeq.so
/system/lib/libsrsprocessing.so
/system/lib/libwebrtc_audio_preprocessing.so
/system/lib/soundfx/libaudiopreprocessing.so
/system/lib/soundfx/libbundlewrapper.so
/system/lib/soundfx/libreverbwrapper.so
/system/lib/soundfx/libvisualizer.so
/system/lib/soundfx/libcyanogen-dsp.so
/system/lib/libDolby-dsp.so
/system/lib/libacdbmapper.so
/system/lib/libaudcal.so
/system/lib/libaudio_init.so
/system/lib/libbeatsbass.so
/system/lib/libbeatscorehtc.so
/system/lib/libbundlewrapper.so
/system/lib/libreverbwrapper.so
/system/lib/libsrscorehtc.so
/system/lib/libvisualizer.so
/system/lib/libvoAudioFR.so
```


----------



## weissgold (Feb 15, 2013)

@ ljose7: Thanks guy - My phone is working again
@ SgrA: Yes, Motion Coding should react on this problem. It should be able to uninstall correctly.
Did you post your uninstaller apk on Google Play? (a link in the comments) - Maybe someone needs it.


Anyway - I like to play around with this phone. And when I need help, I can always ask here.
Thanks a lot guys.

:good:


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 15, 2013)

well where is the developer who developed that rooting update.app -.- he should also have a way for opening this thing... 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Feb 16, 2013)

*Extracting UPDATE.APP*

I tried https://gist.github.com/raptium/3749027 to extract the UPDATE.APP used for rooting, and it has extracted a few files from it. I couldn't check the contents, though. Try it out!


----------



## weissgold (Feb 16, 2013)

@ tarattata: How did you make your update.app (U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind)?

Because there must be a newer firmware version.
My original firmware had the option for Power-Saving and in the slide-down-menu the option to shut on/off wlan, gps, data, screen orientation.

Is it possible to get the newer firmware-version as update.app?


----------



## tarattata (Feb 17, 2013)

weissgold said:


> @ tarattata: How did you make your update.app (U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind)?
> 
> Because there must be a newer firmware version.
> My original firmware had the option for Power-Saving and in the slide-down-menu the option to shut on/off wlan, gps, data, screen orientation.
> ...

Click to collapse




Update.app is not my boy brought the smartphone in service and they forgot the file in memory.
for your problem just that you go to settings and then display notification settings : Good:


----------



## weissgold (Feb 17, 2013)

In display I just have the options: brightness, wallpaper, auto-rotate-screen, sleep, font-size


----------



## alexz230 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tarattata  anche tu qui? Sono alexamodei


----------



## weissgold (Feb 17, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> I am uploading the system folder. I have rooted my device and disabled many apps (huawei bloatwares) . I havent deleted any of the app as such
> but due to slow internet connection it will take some time  It will be ready by 3 hours from now  Link will be posted in this post only.
> 
> EDIT
> ...

Click to collapse



I have installed Firmware from first post. But it's only B942
How can I put this system-folder on my handy with adb.
I have tried several times, but I get "not enough space".


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 17, 2013)

I am sorry but I dont know  try searching google you will surely get your answer... I only know how to extract em out of the phone.. anyways i think it will require something like the update.app because i think system files can only be flashed not replaced... might be wrong too


----------



## weissgold (Feb 17, 2013)

OK - thanks.

I wrote to Huawei Support asking for an up to date firmware.
Hope I get a good answer.


----------



## SgrA (Feb 17, 2013)

*Extracting UPDATE.APP*

I can now confirm that that the above script works, and I could extract the kernel - _zImage_ - and _initrd.img_ from the UPDATE.APP we used for rooting. I don't think that the procedure would be too different for extracting the firmware UPDATE.APP either, but I don't have the bandwidth to test it right now.


```
dload/ $ ls
split_updata.pl  UPDATE.APP
dload/ $ ./split_updata.pl UPDATE.APP 
Extracted file18.mbn
Extracted file21.mbn
Extracted file02.mbn
Extracted boot.img
dload/  ls
output  split_updata.pl  UPDATE.APP
dload/ $ cd output/
output/ $ ls
boot.img  file02.mbn  file18.mbn  file21.mbn
output/ $ abootimg -x boot.img 
writing boot image config in bootimg.cfg
extracting kernel in zImage
extracting ramdisk in initrd.img
output/ $ ls
boot.img  bootimg.cfg  file02.mbn  file18.mbn  file21.mbn  initrd.img  zImage
output/ $
```

Conents of the bootimg.cfg:

```
bootsize = 0x532800.pagesize = 0x800.kerneladdr= 0x208000.ramdiskaddr = 0x1508000.secondaddr =0x1100000.tagsaddr = 0x200100.name =.cmdline = androidboot.hardware=huawei loglevel=1.
```

I have attached the above script _split_updata.pl_ (as _split_updata.txt_, rename it to _.pl_), which can be used on Linux after you run _ chmod +x split_updata.pl _ and _abootimg_ is available in Debian repos, and the AUR for Arch users.


----------



## SgrA (Feb 17, 2013)

*Extracting UPDATE.APP*

UPDATE ---
I downloaded the Italian WIND firmware, and extracted it. Extraction was, overall, successful, however, 10 files couldn't be identified. These files were in the package:

```
$ ls
appsboothd.mbn     file18.mbn     testing.img     unknown_file.5
boot.img           file20.mbn     unicom.img      unknown_file.6
boot_versions.txt  file21.mbn     unknown_file.0  unknown_file.7
file01.mbn         oemsbl.mbn     unknown_file.1  unknown_file.8
file02.mbn         recovery.img   unknown_file.2  unknown_file.9
file04.mbn         splash.raw565  unknown_file.3  version.txt
file07.mbn         system.img     unknown_file.4
```

I could mount _system.img_ as an _ext4_ filesystem and check out the contents. I'm not sure how to pack any modified stuff back into an UPDATE.APP to flash it, though, so I'm not sure how to proceed. Does anyone think contacting Huawei is worthwhile?


----------



## tarattata (Feb 17, 2013)

*R: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

Si si Hehehehe 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




alexz230 said:


> Tarattata  anche tu qui? Sono alexamodei

Click to collapse



Si si Hehehehe 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alexz230 (Feb 18, 2013)

SgrA said:


> UPDATE ---
> I downloaded the Italian WIND firmware, and extracted it. Extraction was, overall, successful, however, 10 files couldn't be identified. These files were in the package:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Install custom rom into update.app?! Its possible?!


----------



## SgrA (Feb 18, 2013)

alexz230 said:


> Install custom rom into update.app?! Its possible?!

Click to collapse



I considered that, but the deal sounds a bit risky to me right now because UPDATE.APP is a proprietary format, and without being sure about the exact structure (we still have unidentified files), I don't think you can pack an UPDATE.APP. 

The files with the following signatures pop out as _unidentified_file_s:

```
000000EC
00000080
000000EA
000000EE
000000ED
000000EF
000000EE
000000E8
000000E2
000000E9
```

Might be a good start to know what those files are, I think.


Update-----------------
This thread seems to have lot of useful information: http://www.modaco.com/topic/355650-extracting-updateapp-help/ - I know they're working with a G300, but a lot of stuff seems to be similar.
And this seems to be a (WIP) UPDATE.APP packer: https://github.com/terrex/unupdatapp

Update 2---------------
Its not possible apparently, as the UPDATE.APPs are signed.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 19, 2013)

well i think it is possible because the myanmar developer also made an update.app file so i think its learning time for us  sorry but my exams are going to start so i cant do anything but i will surely try to help after March 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weissgold (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is an updated Firmware Version (U8825D,Android 4.0,V100R001C17B956).
*But it's for the Dual-Sim-Version of this phone!!*

Update Description

1 Enhance the stability of the system
2 Optimize the performance of the camera

http://www.huaweidevice.com/cn/downloadCenter.do?method=toDownloadFile&flay=software&softid=NDIxOTQ=

Do you think this one works on U8825-1?
Is it possible to replace the SIM-Part with the one for U8825-1?


----------



## SgrA (Feb 19, 2013)

*Unupdatapp*

Just checked _unupdatapp_ https://github.com/terrex/unupdatapp which I mentioned yesterday, and it compiles and works correctly. I checked it with the provided test suite and our G330-1 rooting UPDATE.APP and the Italian WIND firmware, and it successfully unpacks them, packs them back and unpacks them for a third time. It seems to work right now. I can't try this out with right now because I'll be busy with exams for another month, too.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Feb 19, 2013)

Really awesome work brother  now I think we can make custom roms  thanx 

edit:
hey what if we replace all the apks in the firmware files with the apks i extracted  soo much curiosity  he he 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Feb 19, 2013)

*UPDATE.APP*

I'm afraid we can't, not yet.  The UPDATE.APP files that Huawei provides contains a bunch of _filexx.mbn_s, along with the other files:


```
AMSSMBN.img	22,760,448	AMSS modem binary image
appsboothd.mbn	40	lk bootloader binary
boot.img	4,462,592	Kernel, ramdisk and boot config
boot_versions.txt	40	Encoded list of roms?
cust.img	41,943,040	Huawei custom settings eg toggles, boot animation, locale, language
file01.mbn	80	HD-file
file02.mbn	40	HD-file
file04.mbn	9,508	could be QCSBL_CFGDATA
file05.mbn	641,424	extracting / flashing / controlling program
file07.mbn	40	HD-File
file18.mbn	128	MD5_RSA
file20.mbn	40	HD-File
file21.mbn	38,962	ADSP ?
recovery.img	5,146,624	The recovery and update environment’s kernel and ramdisk. Similar to BOOT.
system.img	396,361,728	The OS partition, static and read-only.
unknown_file.0	405	OEMSBL_Version-List
unknown_file.1	24,576	Config-File (?)
unknown_file.10	20	AMSS-Version
unknown_file.2	145,844	qcsbl.mbn(?) Qualcomm Secondary Bootloader (?)
unknown_file.3	25	OEMSBL_Version
unknown_file.4	3,145,728	MODEM_ST1
unknown_file.5	3,145,728	MODEM_ST2
unknown_file.6	768,000	Boot-Splashlogo (RAW565 480x800)
unknown_file.7	3,864,000	Install-Pictures (Updateing 1/2, Installing 2/2, one RAW565, 480 width, 4025 height)
unknown_file.8	205,108	fastboot (?)
unknown_file.9	330	AMSS_Version_List
userdata.img	155,189,248	default /data/app applications?
```

The _file18.mbn_ seems to contain an md5 hash of their RSA key, according to MoDaCo forums, where I found this list. So unless we have Huawei's private key, we cannot create valid UPDATE.APPs. 

http://www.modaco.com/topic/311344-...s-new-version-of-split-updatapl/page__st__180

There were talks of disabling the checking altogether, but apparently the entire discussion has died down. :/

*So the current state: * We *can* unpack and pack UPDATE.APPs files, however, they won't be valid as we can't sign them with Huawei's private key. If the Burmese developers share their techniques/cracks, things will become really easy.


----------



## weissgold (Feb 19, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

Where's the myanmar developer? Maybe he can help.


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## SgrA (Feb 20, 2013)

I generated _.img_ files of the _/dev/block/mmcblk0p_'s from _p1_ to _p14_, and tried to compare them with:

The files from the unpacked UPDATE.APP which was used for rooting.
The files from the WIND firmware.
A few files provided for unlocking the bootloader of the G300 (U8815).

The results were interesting:

The image of _p6_ was similar to _bootloader.img_ provided to unlock the bootloader of the G300, and also looks similar to _oemsbl.mbn_ from the WIND firmware.
The image of _p11_ was very similar to _oemsbl.img_ provided to unlock the bootloader of the G300, but didn't quite match with _oemsbl.mbn_ extracted from the WIND UPDATE.APP, but it was an _.mbn_ file.
The image of _p12 _had _zImage_ and _initrd.img_ which were the ones packed in UPDATE.APP used for rooting, but the _bootimg.cfg_ file had one value modified, but nothing matched with the WIND firmware. The _default.prop_ had *only* a few lines, which would enable remounting /system and allow us to root it.
The image of _p3_ carried the AMSS.MBN and AMSSHD.MBN, the AMSS modem binary and hardware descriptor, the same files were also present in the file identified as _unknown_file.8_ in the WIND firmware. Both are x86 boot sector images.
The image of _p13_ had _zImage_ and _initrd.img_ which didn't match with any other available files. This default.prop was a regular configuration file.

The conclusion:

_p6_ might be the bootloader partition which carries the second secondary bootloader, from Huawei. 
_p11_ could be OEM bootloader image should go.
_p12_ might be the *boot* partition.
_p13_ might be the *recovery* partition.
_p3_ may need the AMSS binary and hardware descriptors.
_p1_ carries _file04.mbn_, and is the Primary Boot Loader.
_p2_ is the QCSBL, or the first of the two or three secondary bootloaders. This is likely to be from Qualcomm, the SoC manufacturer.

The procedure to unlock the bootloader of the G300 involved using _dd_ to directly write the provided files - the _bootloader.img_, the _oemsbl.img_, and the _cwm.img_ to the respective partitions. Besides, Huawei's request unlock password doesn't show the U8815. Anyone get the hints?

PS: When I said that two files looked similar, or very similar, I basically compared them using _xdelta_ and also compared one file against a file extracted from _/dev/urandom_ of the same size. The smaller the ratio of the two diff files, the similar they should be is my guess, and the similarity is on that basis. When I said that they were very similar, the difference was less than 1%.


----------



## weissgold (Feb 20, 2013)

Here you can find lots of custom ROMs for the U8825D *(not for u8825-1!!!)*:
http://www.romzj.com/resources/huawei.html?view=roms&cid=210

And this seems to be a Myanmar website:
Maybe somebody there developed our root-hack.
But I can't understand anything on this website 
http://mm-mpxteam.net/forum.php?gid=72


----------



## SgrA (Feb 20, 2013)

weissgold said:


> Here is an updated Firmware Version (U8825D,Android 4.0,V100R001C17B956).
> *But it's for the Dual-Sim-Version of this phone!!*
> 
> Update Description
> ...

Click to collapse



I extracted that, and the _oemsbl.img_ packed on it is very similar to the one that I extracted from my phone _/dev/block/mmcblk0p6_, and the firmware version is newer (B956) as compared to mine (B944). I think it would be worthwhile to find a *stock* G330D firmware that's closer to B944. We're looking at the G330-1's cousin because that's our best hope to find a compatible bootloader as they would have the same SoC's. Once a match is found, we would need a volunteer :angel: who would be willing to dump an unlocked bootloader image from the G330D, which is  ideally a B944 firmware on their _p6_. This *may* work, or *may not*.

Apparently, bricking your device might not be that hard a blow as previously anticipated, because RIFF JTAG Box supports Qualcomm MSM8225, the SoC on which the G330 is based: http://faq.riffbox.org/index.php?action=artikel&cat=10&id=53&artlang=en


----------



## tarattata (Feb 20, 2013)

SgrA said:


> I extracted that, and the _oemsbl.img_ packed on it is very similar to the one that I extracted from my phone _/dev/block/mmcblk0p6_, and the firmware version is newer (B956) as compared to mine (B944). I think it would be worthwhile to find a *stock* G330D firmware that's closer to B944. We're looking at the G330-1's cousin because that's our best hope to find a compatible bootloader as they would have the same SoC's. Once a match is found, we would need a volunteer :angel: who would be willing to dump an unlocked bootloader image from the G330D, which is  ideally a B944 firmware on their _p6_. This *may* work, or *may not*.
> 
> Apparently, bricking your device might not be that hard a blow as previously anticipated, because RIFF JTAG Box supports Qualcomm MSM8225, the SoC on which the G330 is based: http://faq.riffbox.org/index.php?action=artikel&cat=10&id=53&artlang=en

Click to collapse






http://mm-mpxteam.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=5618&extra=page=4


----------



## weissgold (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this helpful?



> Huawei U8825D official firmware unpack, extract files.

Click to collapse



http://test.zhaoxinpeng.com/viewjy.php?id=5bbb5a1b56e13f13eba179a2


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 20, 2013)

ok i quit asking for firmware read this https://www.facebook.com/huaweidevi...comment_id=5448866&notif_t=feed_comment_reply


----------



## weissgold (Feb 20, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

I asked there too.
Also on Huawei Facebook in Germany.

These are standard replies from persons not knowing what they're talking about. 

So don't stop asking. It's better to complain about the bad customer service. 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Feb 21, 2013)

I tried to compare other firmware versions like B935 and B938, but they are similar, don't match up perfectly against the image that I think is my bootloader, but again, they are _.mbn_ files, so there might are some differences. The _mmcblk0p6.img_ has a 512 byte offset (obviously!). I really need some _dd_ images to compare with.


----------



## weissgold (Feb 22, 2013)

I wrote the following to  [email protected]  :



> Hallo Huawei,
> 
> ich habe bereits bei Facebook nachgefragt, aber keine befriedigende Antwort bekommen.
> Ich bräuchte die Firmware für das Ascend G330 U8825-1 (Single SIM).
> ...

Click to collapse



asking for the firmware for the U8825-1.

Maybe when some more people can write to Huawei, they react.


----------



## powerslave70 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Unlock Bootloader beim Huawei Ascend G330 (U8825-1)*

Hallo Huawei,

die ganze Community-Welt wartet auf einen "Unlock Bootloader" Code für das Huawei Ascend G330 (U8825-1).

Es werden doch so viele andere Modelle von Euch damit bedient.
Wie z.B. auch das Schwestermodell U8825-D.

Wir alle haben uns das U8825-1 in der Hoffnung gekauft, ein Update auf JellyBean zu bekommen. Da das bereits auf Eurer FaceBook-Seite ausgeschlossen wurde, hoffen wir nun auf einen "Unlock Bootloader" um wenigstens CustomRoms erstellen zu können.
Wir würden Euch damit also die JellyBean Arbeit abnehmen.

Ich glaube es ist nicht zu viel Support verlangt, auch wenn es sich um ein günstiges Gerät handelt. 

Vielen Dank im voraus
Andre

Meine Mail an [email protected]

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




powerslave70 said:


> Hallo Huawei,
> 
> die ganze Community-Welt wartet auf einen "Unlock Bootloader" Code für das Huawei Ascend G330 (U8825-1).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asking for "Unlock Bootloader" Code @huaweidach.de


----------



## SgrA (Feb 24, 2013)

*Partition Mount Map*

The partitions _/dev/block/mmcblk0p_'s seem to be:


```
p1  -  Primary Bootloader (PBL)
p2  -  Qualcomm Secondary Bootloader (QCSBL)
p3  -  AMSS binary and hardware descriptors.
p4  -  Seems to be extended partition.
p5  -  This partition has my S/N, but I'm not sure what it is, beyond that.
p6  -  OEM Secondary Bootloader (OEMSBL) from Huawei
p7  -  ???
p8  -  Empty partition, probably a filler.
p9  -  ???
p10-   ???
p11-   Seems to be the third secondary bootloader, again from Huawei.
p12-   Seems to have boot.img.
p13-   Seems to have recovery.img
```


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 26, 2013)

Any news about that bootloader? 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weissgold (Feb 26, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

No. I didn't find something in the Internet and on HUAWEI. 
HUAWEI could be more cooperative. 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weissgold (Feb 27, 2013)

I got a contact from Huawei Germany.
I asked for firmware there.

You can try your luck and ask for unlock bootloader and firmware too. 

[email protected]
Joy Beckers

HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES Deutschland GmbH
Reuterstraße 122, 53129 Bonn, Germany, www.huawei.com

Hotline 01805 877 682
Sie erreichen unsere Hotline montags bis freitags von 9:00 bis 17:00 Uhr (außer an bundesweiten Feiertagen).
0,14 Euro / Minute aus dem Festnetz, max. 0,42 Euro / Minute aus dem Mobilnetz.


----------



## ljose7 (Feb 27, 2013)

i have sent e-mails tweets and facebook always the same premade awnser.


----------



## freduce (Mar 1, 2013)

hi all
thanks for providing a way to root this Huawei phone. i also use the Huawei Ascend G330 u8825-1  really nice phone!
i tried rooting as well, updating from b939 to b942 (with the download from the first post), but there are several things that i need help with.

first, my phone isn't completely rooted: when i use the Unlock Root application (v3.0 or 3.1), there is a notification "failed to load shell root" (of something like that). when i check my rooted status on the phone (Root Checker), it says it "sorry, does not have proper root access". superSU  says "no binary installed, this is a problem". so how do i root the phone, which version of Unlock Root do i need, and where can i get it?

secondly, on sliding down the notification menu, i'm missing the standard options for wifi, bluetooth, mobile data etc. that's quite annoying, i'd like to have those options back...

lastly, i remember that in the stock ROM version, there was an option in System settings for Power Saving mode. that is gone as well..

can anyone help me with these problems? or maybe provide a new/stock ROM to upgrade/downgrade to, other dan b942.
thanks for your time! freduce


----------



## weissgold (Mar 1, 2013)

_first, my phone isn't completely rooted: when i use the Unlock Root application (v3.0 or 3.1), there is a notification "failed to load shell root" (of something like that). when i check my rooted status on the phone (Root Checker), it says it "sorry, does not have proper root access". superSU says "no binary installed, this is a problem". so how do i root the phone, which version of Unlock Root do i need, and where can i get it?_
Seems like the uppdate.app in dload folder isn't properly installed. Unlock Root 3.1 should be alright.
Try again the step with the dload folder. (I had to put mine on the internal storage.)

_secondly, on sliding down the notification menu, i'm missing the standard options for wifi, bluetooth, mobile data etc. that's quite annoying, i'd like to have those options back..._
In B942 these options are not present.
You can install a widget if you want.
I think if you can get a toolbox.apk from B944 we can put it in the system folder (that might fix this issue - but I#m not shure)

_lastly, i remember that in the stock ROM version, there was an option in System settings for Power Saving mode. that is gone as well.._
This option is also missing.
I have installed battaria from market.

_can anyone help me with these problems? or maybe provide a new/stock ROM to upgrade/downgrade to, other dan b942.
thanks for your time! freduce _
At the moment there is no other ROM available than the B942.
HUAWEI is not reacting on any email or facebook.


----------



## freduce (Mar 1, 2013)

Weissgold
thank you very much for replying 

i used the link in the first post to download the update.app
the size of that download is around 700MB, from google docs.
but the update.app file originally posted by the Myanmar developper is around 5MB... so which is the right one?

i used the 700MB version first, putting it on my SD card. update went fine, but  Unlock Root didnt work.

then is used the 5MB version, also putting it on the SD."update" went fine, but  Unlock Root didnt work.

after your reply, i tried the 5MB version on internal storage, but on power-up (holding volume + and -) i got a just pink screen.
no worries, replaced the battery and it boot up normally now.

but when booting up with the 5MB update file on internal storage, the SD was still in the phone. should i try again, with the SD ejected?
and should i use the 700MB file or 5MB file?

thanks for the info about B942, that is doest have the notification and power saving options. i gonna try to find a widget then.
i have no idea how to get a toolbox.apk from b944, i dont know what that means...

some of the steps to try the root again, i can't take right now (im on a pc without admin rights) , so i'l try again in a few hours when im at home.
thanks again! just a shame Huawei doesn't provide these updates itself..
bye, freduce


----------



## weissgold (Mar 1, 2013)

The big file is the complete firmware B942 brand wind.

The small file is for rooting your phone.
If the screen gets pink your phone can't find the dload folder.
* format your sd card and just put the dload folder in it
* or put the dload folder on the internal storage and remove the sd-card


----------



## freduce (Mar 1, 2013)

hi
thanks, your advise worked: my Huawei is now rooted!
i had to put the dload folder on internal storage, and eject the SD card.
thankyou!


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## weissgold (Mar 1, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

 nice to hear. 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aref01 (Mar 2, 2013)

Zayar Aung said:


> Two kinds of HUAWEI U8825-1. Some can Root but some can't Root.
> If change Kernel, We can root to can't root device.
> NOTICE:
> But in some device, if we change Kernel that cause of damage __
> ...

Click to collapse



hi helo me bro
i have u8825d but im use this kernel and now my device frequently rebooting  what i do?:crying:


----------



## weissgold (Mar 2, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

http://www.huaweidevice.com/cn/searchResult.do?method=execute&searchString=u8825d

maybe this helps

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aref01 (Mar 3, 2013)

tnx but i dont know how use those files
any body cant help me????
im requst u8825d kernel  (UPDATE.APP)
plz help meeeeee


----------



## weissgold (Mar 3, 2013)

Should be this file:

http://www.huaweidevice.com/cn/downloadCenter.do?method=toDownloadFile&flay=software&softid=NDE5NDQ=

Download and unpack it.


----------



## aref01 (Mar 3, 2013)

tnx i download and unpack to sd card but i dont know how to use them


----------



## aref01 (Mar 3, 2013)

?????????????


----------



## weissgold (Mar 3, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

what's inside this file?

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kyawzaw (Mar 4, 2013)

aref01 said:


> hi helo me bro
> i have u8825d but im use this kernel and now my device frequently rebooting  what i do?:crying:

Click to collapse



What's your phone's build no.?
I think, B956.
You can download official B956 firmware from the following link.

```
http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/dfvXAQKlUQA7T8dQ3b1
```
You'll get official firmware UPDATE.APP and you can update it.


----------



## ljose7 (Mar 4, 2013)

guys we can now start developing a new rom they release the opensorce kernel today 
http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwi...=toDownloadFile&flay=software&softid=NDcxMDk=
lets stard do something when we get the bootloader unlocked


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 4, 2013)

thats awesome news yuhooo  nyways even if we make custom roms how are we gonne flash them on phone? 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ljose7 (Mar 4, 2013)

i guess we need to find a way to unlock the bootloader. or pray to huawei release the code


----------



## nandong (Mar 5, 2013)

Yup.waiting for the code now

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 5, 2013)

hey cant we use sumthing like aio flasher to flash roms?

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Mar 6, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> hey cant we use sumthing like aio flasher to flash roms?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



AIO Flasher looks like a GUI frontend to me for the standard tools like fastboot.


----------



## tarattata (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, a few days ago I came across the folder cust operation of our device, and I discovered that you have to rename the folders for internal use it, both at present and in future installations.
The cust folder contains applications such as wind, switch wallpapers, xml, etc., and controls Quick Menu 'drop down (statusbar), without that folder will not work.
Before you have to have a smartphone and a root file explorer that lets you edit system files such as ROOT EXPLORER.
Basically you have to look inside the data folder the file custom.bin and displaying content in a text editor such as firmware in the wind custom.bin there 'path normal / europe, and the latter' the internal path of the cust folder that we'll need 'for correct operation.
All we have to do and 'rename the folders that are inside the folder as cust: cust / wind / default would be content with folders renamed after the brand wind firmware b942 to operate the cart. cust have to rename according to custom.bin as mentioned earlier, if we are normal / europe rename in this way by cust / wind / it defaults to cust / normal / europe with in app xml etc etc..
Done this 'you have to enter mode' recovery to start this mode 'from off press the power button and immediately after the vibration must hold down volume + (plus')
Right after that you do a factory reset by selecting the third option followed by yes (erases all data applications, etc. etc.) and reboot.
Now you will have your smartphone with the folder working in theory the next installation of the firmware should have no problem in recognizing the cust folder.


----------



## weissgold (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't really understand
In the folder cust there is bootanimation and such things.

What can we change there (exept bootanimation) ?


----------



## tarattata (Mar 8, 2013)

*R: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

I did not have the menu wifi, gps, data, etc. because I had a non-branded stock rom ... then I upgraded to rom wind and icons wifi, gps data, etc. were gone .... in this manner works

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## weissgold (Mar 8, 2013)

You mean the menu when you slide down the status-bar (gps, wlan, data, etc.)?

I opened data/cust/custom.bin
and overwrote normal/westeurope in the file with cust/wind/it
then I did a wipe data / factory reset.

But the menu when you slide down the status-bar (gps, wlan, data, etc.) doesn't show.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 8, 2013)

guys can we try using swap memory in our devices? is it safe?

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## weissgold (Mar 8, 2013)

Ahh - now I understood

To put it together:

If you have installed the WIND-ROM and you are missing the power-saving-function and the gps, wlan, data-settings when sliding down the status-bar.
Then you have to do this:

look what's inside data/custom.bin

if it's "normal/westeurope", then rename the folder cust/wind/it to cust/normal/westeurope
Do a wipe-data/factory reset
Reboot - and then you have back the power-saving-function

Thanks a lot


----------



## tarattata (Mar 8, 2013)

tarattata said:


> I did not have the menu wifi, gps, data, etc. because I had a non-branded stock rom ... then I upgraded to rom wind and icons wifi, gps data, etc. were gone .... in this manner works
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





weissgold said:


> You mean the menu when you slide down the status-bar (gps, wlan, data, etc.)?
> 
> I opened data/cust/custom.bin
> and overwrote normal/westeurope in the file with cust/wind/it
> ...

Click to collapse




then install the file Update.app stock rom, install Update.app root then install unlookroot assets for the rights to mount the root folder cust
* mount-o remount / cust
with rootexplorere change the folder from cust / wind / en
* in so cust / normal / westeurope
just end up going into recovery
factory wipe / reset
and you're done

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




weissgold said:


> Ahh - now I understood
> 
> To put it together:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really hope that I can help you too: Laugh:: Laugh:


----------



## weissgold (Mar 8, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

OK- that did the trick.  Any ideas how to remove the wind logo at startup? 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 8, 2013)

no thats nt possible until u make a custom rom... 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weissgold (Mar 8, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

i could deactivate the bootanimation by deleting the three bootanimation zip files in cust wind. But the boot-logo is still there. Isn't the boot logo just a file that we can change?

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tarattata (Mar 8, 2013)

weissgold said:


> i could deactivate the bootanimation by deleting the three bootanimation zip files in cust wind. But the boot-logo is still there. Isn't the boot logo just a file that we can change?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



for the logo I tried but I can not find anything ... if I am going to publish here delete


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 9, 2013)

well as far as i know (i maybe wrong) the logo is in the kernel so you need to change kernel to change logo...

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weissgold (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah - OK I can live with that logo 

Does anybody know how to reduce the Power Saving Mode from 29% to lets say 15%?
Or maybe to disable it at all? Because I am using LLama and I can use LLama for these functions.


----------



## ljose7 (Mar 9, 2013)

one question anyone has some experience on porting/developing roms? we need to start making something make a developing crew or something. or ask for someone experienced help.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 9, 2013)

i don have but i would really like to start it myself but since our bootloader is locked we cant flash roms that we make... so why make custom roms...


----------



## Kethvin82 (Mar 10, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> i don have but i would really like to start it myself but since our bootloader is locked we cant flash roms that we make... so why make custom roms...

Click to collapse



Because if they released the kernel, they should be releasing the bootloader codes soon, and so the ROM could be started sooner for it to be ready faster for all of us.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 10, 2013)

Huawei G300 kernel has been there since a long time... yet its bootloader unlock code is not released....

edit:read again...

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ljose7 (Mar 10, 2013)

Since a week

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SgrA (Mar 11, 2013)

*G300's bootloader unlock*

They unlocked G300's bootloader by simply flashing unlocked images to appropriate partitions, hence the effort to determine the partition map. I think an unlocked image from G330D in the right partition *should* unlock it, provided someone with an unlocked G330D is willing to upload their partition images.


----------



## fefifofum (Mar 11, 2013)

SgrA said:


> They unlocked G300's bootloader by simply flashing unlocked images to appropriate partitions, hence the effort to determine the partition map. I think an unlocked image from G330D in the right partition *should* unlock it, provided someone with an unlocked G330D is willing to upload their partition images.

Click to collapse



The G300 has a kind of hybrid bootloader created by some unknown source (maybe GenoKolar), and that is what we use in ICS. It is unlocked, but it has some issues, like some reboots when using 3G.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 11, 2013)

SgrA said:


> They unlocked G300's bootloader by simply flashing unlocked images to appropriate partitions, hence the effort to determine the partition map. I think an unlocked image from G330D in the right partition *should* unlock it, provided someone with an unlocked G330D is willing to upload their partition images.

Click to collapse



I think we should start asking  

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 12, 2013)

A good news for you guys
Huawei goint to release our bootloader unlock code soon 

Check out the attachment


----------



## weissgold (Mar 12, 2013)

Little strokes fell big oaks.  :highfive:


----------



## SgrA (Mar 12, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> A good news for you guys
> Huawei goint to release our bootloader unlock code soon

Click to collapse




Brilliant! I guess now its time to start working on ROMs? I guess we need to compile CWM first?


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah... as far as I know there is a online CWM builder or compilor where qe need to upload few .img files (i think) and it compiles the whole cwm itself  

edit:
got it 
http://builder.clockworkmod.com
Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## ljose7 (Mar 12, 2013)

finaly who can develop a rom? 
if someone ca i can help and i will be thankfull if he teaches me how xD


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 12, 2013)

there are many youtube videos for that  search for them... many on the xda developers too... we can even add bravia engine  he he anyways lets not get so much exited first we need to compile a CWM recovery. Now Sgra how did u get the partition table  and can u extract the recovery.img from that?

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## waleedmahir (Mar 12, 2013)

*help me in rooting my huawei ascend y210*

hi 
can any one help me in rooting my huawei ascend y210 ?
tank u.


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 13, 2013)

waleedmahir said:


> hi
> can any one help me in rooting my huawei ascend y210 ?
> tank u.

Click to collapse



Heres the link:
http://myanmarphoneservice.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/online-ကအကိုတစ္ေယာက္က-huawei-y-210-ကို-root-လု/

Though I am not able to read the instructions I am pretty sure its for rooting y210.

Check this out


----------



## SgrA (Mar 13, 2013)

I extracted the images using _dd_ as root, but as expected, they are byte-padded to make the image of the desired size (max. seems to be 20 MB). _dd_ can help with clearing that up, too, using _count_. I'd have done it myself if it wasn't for the exams. 



> The partitions /dev/block/mmcblk0p's seem to be:
> 
> Code:
> p1  -  Primary Bootloader (PBL)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kyawzaw (Mar 13, 2013)

waleedmahir said:


> hi
> can any one help me in rooting my huawei ascend y210 ?
> tank u.

Click to collapse



What's your Y210 phone's Build No.? B829 or B839?
There are different insecure boot image for different build no..


----------



## waleedmahir (Mar 13, 2013)

*help me in rooting my huawei ascend y210  B839*



kyawzaw said:


> What's your Y210 phone's Build No.? B829 or B839?
> There are different insecure boot image for different build no..

Click to collapse



 my phone's Build No. B839
i tried the above url by mr.   lordfarhan40
 after root i get  wi fi  error and the hard were botton cheanged (menu =google serch .back=recent app. home=menu)  .i Tried to work to restore factory settings but have not done what is the solution Thanks for the help.

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




lordfarhan40 said:


> Heres the link:
> 
> 
> Though I am not able to read the instructions I am pretty sure its for rooting y210.
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried the above url 
after root i get wi fi error and the hard were botton cheanged (menu =google serch .back=recent app. home=menu) .i Tried to work to restore factory settings but have not done what is the solution Thanks for the help.


----------



## kyawzaw (Mar 14, 2013)

waleedmahir said:


> my phone's Build No. B839
> i tried the above url
> after root i get wi fi error and the hard were botton cheanged (menu =google serch .back=recent app. home=menu) .i Tried to work to restore factory settings but have not done what is the solution Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



The file from link is just for B829.
Download file from the following link for B839.

```
http://www.mediafire.com/?iufggm6s5ju0p58
```
Boot your phone to fastboot mode and flash like you did before.
If this method is not solve your problem, you need to flash official firmware.


----------



## SgrA (Mar 14, 2013)

waleedmahir said:


> my phone's Build No. B839
> i tried the above url by mr.   lordfarhan40
> after root i get  wi fi  error and the hard were botton cheanged (menu =google serch .back=recent app. home=menu)  .i Tried to work to restore factory settings but have not done what is the solution Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd suggest finding the device specific forums or creating a separate thread as this is a different device. This is to prevent irrelevant discussion under the G330 thread.

Thank you!


----------



## waleedmahir (Mar 14, 2013)

kyawzaw said:


> The file from link is just for B829.
> Download file from the following link for B839.
> 
> Boot your phone to fastboot mode and flash like you did before.
> If this method is not solve your problem, you need to flash official firmware.

Click to collapse



hi , your method is not solve my problem . how can i flash the official frimware?
thank you 4 help .

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




SgrA said:


> I'd suggest finding the device specific forums or creating a separate thread as this is a different device. This is to prevent irrelevant discussion under the G330 thread.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Hi I could not find a special theme for my mobile device and where I am new here can you find me a  separate thread.Thanks


----------



## aranha2222 (Mar 15, 2013)

*It work's*



kyawzaw said:


> Huawei U 8825-1 can root with the following method.
> download 8825-1dload.rar
> when extract it you'll get dload folder.
> copy it to phone's SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fantastic...........
Many thank's


----------



## nandong (Mar 16, 2013)

My device keeps rebooting. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## aranha2222 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi:.
Now is an G330 "rooted".
Here i can find new rooms for my device?
Many thanks


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 17, 2013)

nandong said:


> My device keeps rebooting. Any advice? Thanks

Click to collapse



Did this problem start after you rooted your device?



aranha2222 said:


> Hi:.
> Now is an G330 "rooted".
> Here i can find new rooms for my device?
> Many thanks

Click to collapse



Well sorry but no roms right now because the bootloader isnt unlocked yet...


----------



## nandong (Mar 18, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> Did this problem start after you rooted your device?
> 
> 
> 
> Well sorry but no roms right now because the bootloader isnt unlocked yet...

Click to collapse



I think its started onthe first day i bought it but its more frequent lately after rooted.
Any idea man.cheers

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tarattata (Mar 20, 2013)

*bootloader unlock u8825-1*



nandong said:


> I think its started onthe first day i bought it but its more frequent lately after rooted.
> Any idea man.cheers
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse


View attachment 1819089
bootloader unlock u8825-1


----------



## StefanV3 (Mar 20, 2013)

tarattata said:


> View attachment 1819089
> bootloader unlock u8825-1

Click to collapse




Hi,

from where did you got the unlock code?

At the "Unlock Page" from Huawei it isn't currently available.

Thanks

Stefan


----------



## SgrA (Mar 20, 2013)

tarattata said:


> View attachment 1819089
> bootloader unlock u8825-1

Click to collapse



Could you please share where you got your bootloader unlock code from!


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 20, 2013)

send your device info to [email protected] they will send the bootloader unlock code i recieved mine.


----------



## tarattata (Mar 20, 2013)

*R: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*



StefanV3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> from where did you got the unlock code?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 imei you huawei Send facebook or site huawei

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 20, 2013)

Please lets now discuss in: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39354935#post39354935


----------



## SgrA (Mar 20, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> send your device info to [email protected] they will send the bootloader unlock code i recieved mine.

Click to collapse



Thanks! Just sent in my SN, IMEI and product ID. How long does it usually take? 


Oh, I found it in the other thread, 2 days or so, thanks.


----------



## ayie_a7x (Mar 24, 2013)

*Stuck at huawei logo*

Can somebody help me?i have huawei ascend g330 and rooted..i've install font app in google play and after i reboot my phone to change font,it stuck at huawei logo..can somebody help me..it soft brick or hard brick..how can i flash to stock rom..


----------



## padmar (Mar 25, 2013)

*ota update B965*

hi all, noob here. got this  ota update for u8825-1,official B965


----------



## macjenn (Mar 27, 2013)

lordfarhan40 said:


> Heres the link:
> http://myanmarphoneservice.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/online-ကအကိုတစ္ေယာက္က-huawei-y-210-ကို-root-လု/
> 
> Though I am not able to read the instructions I am pretty sure its for rooting y210.
> ...

Click to collapse




Dude I have got y210d
build no. B865

can u provide the rooting solution to this???


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 27, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2204259

Try this out

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825D using xda app-developers app


----------



## xals1997 (Mar 27, 2013)

*WIND bootanimation*

Anyone knows how to remove the WIND bootanimation??


----------



## dimjugopal (Mar 30, 2013)

Same problem here. Can we Boot animation of wind... 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weissgold (Mar 30, 2013)

*AW: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

Boot animation is in cust wind it. Delete or rename the three files with root explorer. 

The boot logo is in the kernel. At the moment you can't change it. 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tarattata (Mar 31, 2013)

*R: How to root Huawei Ascend G330 \ U8825-1*

http://www.androidiani.com/forum/showthread.php?t=282382
Logo wind
Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825D con Tapatalk 2


----------



## weissgold (Mar 31, 2013)

tarattata said:


> http://www.androidiani.com/forum/showthread.php?t=282382
> Logo wind
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825D con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh - this seems to remove the wind boot logo.
I'm going to give it a try.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tried several times. And at least - it works.
Great Thanks a lot.

I used this picture http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=7411233&postcount=116
converted it to 480x800 and jpg


----------



## JohnKarka (Apr 10, 2013)

SgrA said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you're on a Linux box (like me), or if you can't use UnlockRoot for some other reason, this ought to get your Huawei U8825-1 rooted. The first stage is basically the same as the method posted above, but the third stage involves copying over the su and busybox binaries and SuperSU apk over to the Android filesystem manually, using _adb_ - Android Debug Bridge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,is it possible to make such an update using above method in my Huawei u8825d, not equal model no.Please time is important and please not to be harmful to my only one phone.Thanks


----------



## ljose7 (Apr 22, 2013)

ok see this you will be mad ... http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwi...&directoryId=3372&treeId=0&tb=1&type=software
 y300 got firmware we dont ....


----------



## Myevo9n (Apr 26, 2013)

Huawei release the firmware. I can't post the link but it is on huawei device site.
We have to try it!


----------



## StefanV3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,

is it only in english language or is it multilanguge?

Thanks

StefanV3


----------



## weissgold (Apr 26, 2013)

didn't download it yet. should be multilaguage. 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myevo9n (Apr 27, 2013)

I have read that it is multilingual.

They removed the energy savings.
To use the buttons you have to change the folders in cust:

from
cust / hw / normal /
to
cust / normal / westeurope /

this is the

The use of the Ram is improved.

The root is applicable with the usual method.


----------



## adnghost (May 15, 2013)

SRSRoot worked perfectly on my "can't root" huawei u8825-1 (BS401-bouygues telecom device) as unlockroot did not do the job. 
Maybe this can help.


----------



## mrel (Jun 17, 2013)

Zayar Aung said:


> Two kinds of HUAWEI U8825-1. Some can Root but some can't Root.
> If change Kernel, We can root to can't root device.
> NOTICE:
> But in some device, if we change Kernel that cause of damage __
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this method work for Android 4.0.4?

How to tell if my device is root-able or non root-able?


----------



## !GreddyZC76 (Aug 26, 2013)

*same question here*



mrel said:


> Does this method work for Android 4.0.4?
> 
> How to tell if my device is root-able or non root-able?

Click to collapse



does this root my U8825-1?


----------



## xRedDroidx (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought a Huawei U8825-1 in Italy, a really nice phone, this is also my first smartphone 
Now i really want to root it, but huawei have unlocked the bootloader only for the model U8825D but not for my model.
There is a way to root it?Thanks.

Edit:Finally the full firmware for our phone is out:

U8825-1 from Italy, brand Wind 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0suSo6BucqoTFdPV2p6ZzVhZUk/preview


----------



## Skulkirsll (Mar 23, 2014)

mrel said:


> Does this method work for Android 4.0.4?
> 
> How to tell if my device is root-able or non root-able?

Click to collapse



I tried the above method and it works fine. I didnt even format my sd card. Remember to power off yr phone before pressing the vol up,down and power buttons.


----------



## hhbadri (Apr 25, 2014)

*how to unroot g330 ?*

how to unroot the phone ?


----------



## PJL1 (Jun 22, 2014)

pasquiNello said:


> Here the same!!!

Click to collapse



Use Towelroot that is how I rooted my g330


----------

